# Flybo Smart Car look a like



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Neat looking car. Bummer about the crummy build quality. Sounds like you were drawing too many amps at low rpm. Perhaps you were trying to pull a hill while crawling along?

Answering this question does require some more information though. 
What is the battery pack voltage?
For how many amps was the breaker rated?
What are the controller amperage and voltage ratings?
What are the motor amperage and voltage ratings?
What gauge wiring is used in the car?

I realize that some of these questions are difficult to answer with all the car's writing being in Chinese.

Anyway. one way to improve the car's ability to pull more amps without blowing the breaker is to... heh, replace the breaker with a higher rated unit. Of course, you don't want to do this without first making sure that the wiring, the controller, the motor can all handle the higher amps. 

Remember, amps = torque. The more amps you can safely pull, the more torque you can make. The key word in that sentence was "safely". 

Another possibility is to run higher voltage. Again, the motor and controller might not like this. You'd need to make sure that these components can handle the increase.


----------



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.tootoo.com/d-p10875564-EV_Electric_Vehicle_Electric_Car/
http://www.ecvv.com/product/vp953045/China-Electric-vehicle-Electric-car.html

*Motor:* 48V 3000W Electric system: 12V DC
*Battery:* 12V 210AH*6 *
Charger:* 72V 25A
*Controller:* 72v 
(this is from 1 link)

*Power:* 48V DC 3KW/72V AC 6.5KW 
*Electric system:* 12V DC 
*Battery:* 12V 200Ah*6 lead-acid 
* Battery life:* recharging for 500 times 
(this is from the other link)

I think they're both the a same.

The *circuit breaker *is a 

*"ZHNYU"
DZ47-*100*
D*100A*
230/400*V*
50*HZ
So 100amps I'm assuming?

The* Cable* coming out of the circuit breaker only looked chard on the top of the breaker (which I think leads to the controller). The cable is about 1/2inch in diameter (under the insulation).

Does any of this info help you gather what it's going to take to make this car go uphill for 1.5 miles and not overheat or overload? There's a slight hill between where I live and where I work (no vway around it).


----------



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I test-drove one of these in my area a few months ago. I was severly disappointed in its speed. I also felt like it was a golf-cart with a plastic body dropped on top. Even though it looks good on the outside, the inside felt extremely cheap. I don't know what you paid for it, but the guy in my area was selling it used for $7,500 and I just couldn't see spending that kind of money on that vehicle.

As far as your circuit breaker.. I could probably help more if the vehicle were in my garage. As for what I could tell you here, I can't be of much help.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, the wiring gauge sounds pretty healthy. Is the gauge listed on the insulation? Perhaps you could simply use a larger breaker. maybe...

Seems strange that the car should have a 72V battery pack coupled to a 48V motor. Plus, the motor is only rated for 3000 watts. Sounds like the motor is the weak link here. If you do go to a larger breaker, you'll need to be very careful to keep the motor cool. Sounds to me like the breaker is there to go pop before the underrated motor overheats. Bummer. I wonder if installing an auxiliary motor cooling fan is a possibility. I guess a larger motor could be a possibility too.


----------



## searth (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Flybo Smart Car look to go faster*

I am not an expert be sure to check with an expert because you may have a 72 volt system already, I have built a bike with similar power to that car. The bike does really well with this power but it weighs a lot less.

I just did research on this type of vehicle, milesev x40, same exact thing pretty much, it is really slow and my conclusion was In order to make it go really fast and have more torque to pull you up a hill you will need to get a new controller with at least two more batteries and maybe even heavier gauge wiring to handle the new load including a larger circuit breaker. I calculated 12 to 20 hours and about 2 grand if I am lucky.

It is tough if you don't know what to look for. 

http://www.alltraxinc.com/Products_AXE.html

the 72 volt 400 amp looks like a possibility as a controller, but it may burn out that motor. For a motor check out evparts.com they can tell you exactly what to do im sure.

Of course, easy does it with the throttle though as your increase in torque might cause mechanical failure i.e. broken metal.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

try to get some photos posted of the whole setup,batteries,breakers ,wires,motor.maybe some one can figure out what you need if they can see these things.


----------



## jack barnes (Jun 16, 2008)

hi, i'm about to order a flybo and have been worried about the very issue you raise, whether the car has the juice to go up the mile-long, steep hills we have in san francisco where i live. but you say you have four batteries. the nomenclature i see on flbyo websites says it comes with 6, 12 volt batteries. is it possible that two more batteries are needed and that the car is failing because it lacks the required batteries? (this is my first post on the site and for some reason the first one to you didn't seem to go so i'm resending this version of my first message.) jack barnes


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Jack!
In post #3 on that list(as confusing it is) it looks like there are six batteries in this thing. Barna


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it not under warranty from the dealer? I looked at these online just yesterday.

Keep us posted with your resolution.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

The 3000 watt motor calculates to 4HP. Wow, that's not very much power! 

I don't mean to rain on anyones parade but I WOULD NOT ADVISE ANYONE TO CHANGE THE BREAKER TO A LARGER ONE.

I'm an electrical contractor and have been doing industrial electrical for over 25 years. The breaker is sized specifically for the device or wiring it is protecting. Simply increasing the size say to a 125 creates the possibility of overheating wiring or destroying other equipment, depending on it's purpose. 

If it is only protecting the wire you could increase the wire size but how will you know if everything is in chinese? If it is protecting the controller and you increase the size you will likely let the smoke out of the controller when you hit that hill next time. Whenever you see that smoke it is often a bad sign! And sometime after the smoke comes the fire and there goes your EV!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr, after seeing your detailed video on youtube, I think I can explain why your breaker went bad. 

IF you look at one end where the wire is inserted it is still like new. ON the top side it is burned and blistered. This is a classic sign of a loose connection. 

Loose connections create heat. Heat melts things. That is what happened to your breaker it appears. 

If you're not under warranty I would replace the breaker with one from the dealer. I would also try to check every connection I could get to before driving it again. 

Best of luck.


----------



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah, the breaker I changed it to is of the same specs. And I've been checking my connections all the time. I'm learning so much owning this car.
The funny smell has gone away also. I''ve decided to just leave the car the way it is and deal with the slow climb. If I can deal with paying income tax, I can deal with driving 25mph uphill for a 1/4 mile everyday. It's not the end of the world for me.

I think the cost of modifying the car would go against why I bought it in the first place. Save Money


----------



## solarcruz (Jul 15, 2008)

well, i do not have any of the electrical expertise of other posters. however, i have spent quite a bit of time searching for an ev that would work for me. and what you have experienced IS the problem with the low voltage dc ev's. the smart/flybo lookalikes have quite a few names on ebay, yet seem to be the same car although maybe smarts are different--i don't know. but the point is, the low voltage dc's do just poop out on hills, including the miles & zenn. the '09 wildfire, wf-120 and all the other names they have for this lookalike have an ac motor this coming year, as well as 120v, so they are supposed to maintain speed going uphill, which i need for where i live as well. i have not been able to test drive any because the ones i've seen on ebay are all back east. zenn & miles are coming out with ac's as well. don't know how fast the zenn ac will be, but the miles will be highway speed, 80 mph, and cost around $38k, available in '09 or 2010. they've spent the $$ for the crashtesting that allow it to go highway speed. i don't think zenn will be crashtesting so they may have to remain an NEV with people tweaking them to higher speeds, usually up to 40 mph, after purchase. these lookalikes are NEV's with after sale computer adjustments for higher speed because obviously they are not crash tested. are the smarts crash tested? what speed can they get up to?
if you continue doing hills, from what i've been learning, you will definitely greatly reduce the life of the batteries, and possibly repeat frying components, hence losing the money saving benefit. that's why i've been putting off buying but am quite anxious to buy. 
any inexpensive suggestions out there?
good luck!


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

solarcruz said:


> are the smarts crash tested? what speed can they get up to?



I think the Smart being referred to is the Smart car from Mercedes Benz
http://www.*smart*usa.com/ 
http://www.the*smart*.ca/
http://www.*smart*australia.com.au/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_(automobile)

The Smart has never been a factory EV but it appears another company may have done an EV version
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_EV


----------

